# Mulitple games looking for multiple players.



## Sir Osis of Liver (Aug 5, 2003)

Ok i'm pulling out all the stops for this one! I've got three differant games, in (possibly) three differant locations looking for one to two new players apiece.

Game number one: We play in Taunton Mass. It's bi-Monthly on Saterday nights. Usually from 7 or 8 till around Midnight to 1 am. We play a mix of differnt stuff, just got done with some Mutant's and Masterminds, and we're starting a D&D module this weekend. It's going to be Choas rising from Necromancer games, and we made 12th level character specifically to go through the mod. The DM there also does a lot of home brew D&D and we have a couple unfinished long running gmaes in the setting. He also prefers DMing over playing, so there isn't a lot of turn taking when it comes to the DM's chair for this one.

Contact info:
Here's our DM's e-mail, it's also his house we're gaming at:
Toby, the DM. 
Or you can contact me, and i'll work out details with everyone.
Sir Osis of Liver 

Game number two: Is being played at my house in East Wareham Mass. We're playing Midnight, this is also a bi-Monthly game on Saterday nights. We generally go real long with this game, avaging from 7/8 entill 4/5 in the morning. We're currently in the 3rd/4th level range. There's plenty of flexabilty with thid group as to what we play and who DM's.
Cntact info:
For this one you can E-mail me:
Sir Osis of Liver 
or our current Dm:
Shadow64 

Game number three: This one's going to be starting this weekend, It's either going to be held at Shadow64's in Plymouth Mass, or at my place in East Wareham. The location will be finalised in the next couple days. We'll be playing bi-Monthly on Sunday afternoons, from around 2 pm to 8 pm. To start i'll be DMing Arcana Unearthed. Agian this group is flexable when it comes to switching out games and DMs.

Contact info:
Again you can contact me:
Sir Osis of Liver 
or
Shadow64 

Feal free to post questions and comments right here on the thread too.


----------



## Shadow64 (Aug 5, 2003)

For those of you that want to e-mail me please put "ENWorld" in the subject line of your e-mail.  I have Hotmails spam shield all the way up, so your message will get diverted into my junk mail folder (no offense) and I don't want to lose your message in the onslaught of garbage.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Aug 30, 2003)

Bump for the new boards.


----------



## Dareoon Dalandrove (Sep 7, 2003)

Bi-weekly huh?! you sure do get in a lot of game time.  Wish I could play four nights of DnD a week.

I think that the drunken sot Slur Osis here means that they play bi MONTHLY.  Alternating the weeks between Midnight and the other game.  The group is full of good people i would be playing if I wasn't living the good life of fast money and faster women.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Sep 7, 2003)

My mistake, i did in fact mean bi-monthly.


----------

